# PVC conduit



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

110.2 probably. Plumbing PVC is not approved as an electrical raceway


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

352.6 Listing Requirements. PVC conduit, factory elbows, and associated fittings shall be listed.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Why would you even care to even dare to think about that. Electrical pvc is cheap. Yet I guess people can be cheaper. :no:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Why not use white PVC for electrical installations. As long as it is sch 40 or 80 and you use large radius bends it would work great. It is water tight when primed, ever had to use a mouse to swab a conduit before?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> Why not use white PVC for electrical installations. As long as it is sch 40 or 80 and you use large radius bends it would work great. It is water tight when primed, ever had to use a mouse to swab a conduit before?


Yeah there's a company about 45 minutes west of here called Compton electric. Get an app.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Phatstax said:


> Why not use white PVC for electrical installations. As long as it is sch 40 or 80 and you use large radius bends it would work great. It is water tight when primed, ever had to use a mouse to swab a conduit before?


As far as I know, PVC conduit has UV inhibitors for outdoor use. Dunno if white plumber's PVC is rated for outdoor; maybe it is.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hacks everywhere, as far as the eye can see...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Yeah there's a company about 45 minutes west of here called Compton electric. Get an app.


Compton Electric! EWA


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

zac said:


> Compton Electric! EWA


What's the matter. A TEK 9's not on your tool list.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> What's the matter. A TEK 9's not on your tool list.


No I carry a sawed off 1/2 conduit and use wire nuts. Blasting fools.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

zac said:


> No I carry a sawed off 1/2 conduit and use wire nuts. Blasting fools.


Do you use red ones to shoot at the blue ones or what?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Do you use red ones to shoot at the blue ones or what?


Once we used the compressed air tank (blower) and made buckshot (self tappers, mc connectors, etc..) into a one inch pipe and let it spray into a 5/8 stack of drywall! We were having so much fun but recognizing the total power and destruction of such a makeshift device.

The air tank was used for us to blow out are conduit lines and such. It had much power.


----------



## Vandesiel (Jun 24, 2012)

As far as I can there is nothing in the code that say you can not use plumbing pvc for raceway. I have a 3 apartment buildings that when they wired the services that's all they used. The inspector says it has to be all changed but can not give me the article in the code that says you can not use it. so I thought I would see if anyone here knew.


----------



## egruhadfio (Jul 21, 2014)

Vandesiel said:


> As far as I can there is nothing in the code that say you can not use plumbing pvc for raceway.


Sure there is, just as the third post points out. The NEC requires a raceway to be listed for us as such. Unless you can find plumbing pipe listed for use as a raceway, you can't use it.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Vandesiel said:


> As far as I can there is nothing in the code that say you can not use plumbing pvc for raceway. I have a 3 apartment buildings that when they wired the services that's all they used. The inspector says it has to be all changed but can not give me the article in the code that says you can not use it. so I thought I would see if anyone here knew.


You've been given two code articles that explicitly state why plumbing PVC can't be used as a raceway


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Vandesiel said:


> As far as I can there is nothing in the code that say you can not use plumbing pvc for raceway. I have a 3 apartment buildings that when they wired the services that's all they used. The inspector says it has to be all changed but can not give me the article in the code that says you can not use it. so I thought I would see if anyone here knew.


All raceways are required to be listed raceways. I cited the code section in the 3rd post in this thread.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> All raceways are required to be listed raceways. I cited the code section in the 3rd post in this thread.


That's not the answer he was looking for, so he's going to keep fishing for one that will allow him to leave it. 

Let's see how long he holds out for, before he realizes he has to change it no matter how many times he asks....


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Trolln'??


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

What's with this trolling business? We're all trolls.


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 7, 2011)

*your kidding pvc*

your kidding


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 7, 2011)

you kidding me / move on


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> It is water tight when primed, ever had to use a mouse to swab a conduit before?


So is electrical PVC when you use the approved primer with the listed PVC. You can also use the heavy bodied glue and get watertight results.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

cabletie said:


> So is electrical PVC when you use the approved primer with the listed PVC. You can also use the heavy bodied glue and get watertight results.


You can use the glue specified in the manufacturer's instructions. As far as I know none of the PVC conduit manufacturers require the use of primer, but some instructions permit it.

It really doesn't matter if the joint is water tight or not. The raceway will get water in it. 

If the raceway is installed in a wet location, the code says the interior of that raceway is also a wet location.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Tell the inspector that your electrons are very particular and will not work in a drab grey surrounding.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Vandesiel said:


> Where in the code does it say that you can't use white plumbing PVC for electrical raceway. I looked at article 352 and there is nothing about colors. I am sure this would be against but what is the article ?


 The only legal use of White Plumbing pipe that I know of is if it is encased in concrete .

Stick with the Grey stuff.

Did you find a job that has some existing white pipe ? There may be split sections of Grey PVC that can correct that .



Pete


----------



## Vandesiel (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL 

you guys are funny. I told the owners of the apartment complex that it had to removed and proper conduit installed. There are 3 eight unit apartment buildings that everything was done in plumbing conduit 20 years ago. The owners will not do it until they have a written order from the state inspector. The carpenters and us quoted the project at 47,000.00 for each building. The Local inspector does not know electrical he is a civil engineer.. Like we have never run into that before...so figured I would check this place out.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Vandesiel said:


> LOL you guys are funny. I told the owners of the apartment complex that it had to removed and proper conduit installed. There are 3 eight unit apartment buildings that everything was done in plumbing conduit 20 years ago. The owners will not do it until they have a written order from the state inspector. The carpenters and us quoted the project at 47,000.00 for each building. The Local inspector does not know electrical he is a civil engineer.. Like we have never run into that before...so figured I would check this place out.


If it passed inspection 20 years ago, the owner should tell the inspector to pound sand. You on the other hand should be chomping at the bit to make some fat cash.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> It really doesn't matter if the joint is water tight or not. The raceway will get water in it.


If you use primer or the heavy bodied cement, not medium bodied like we normally use, the conduits should stay dry.

If conduits are entering into a basement bellow grade it is very important to me to use this type of glue for that part of the installation. I have learned the hard way. 

If the conduits are going light pole to light pole then I don't care if it gets water in it. If they are going from transformer pad to the back of a 1,200 amp service I am going to use better installation practices and use the heavy bodied cement.

http://www.morrisproducts.com/cements/heavy-bodied-204-clear-cements.asp


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

cabletie said:


> If you use primer or the heavy bodied cement, not medium bodied like we normally use, the conduits should stay dry. ...


If the conduit can have air movement between inside and outside of the building, there will be condensate over time and the conductors will be wet. Having leak proof joins just makes sure that the water stays in the conduit.


----------



## Chat42 (Apr 15, 2012)

Everything electrically related definitely has to be UL listed and suited for what you're doing with it...sorry I couldn't take it anymore... 

Sent from my SM-N900P using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

